# Looking for lease in North Ga.



## castaway (Sep 26, 2012)

I just moved to the Dawsonville area and I have been looking for a place to hunt, but I am having no luck. I would really like to join a lease or lease some property that someone may have. I understand that it is somewhat late in the year to be looking to join a lease, but if anyone has anything available or knows of anything out there it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Dan Gwaltney (Oct 22, 2012)

*Looking for land to lease*

Did you have any luck getting any leads?  I live in Gainesville on the Cumming side of Lanier.  I've been looking for private leases for 3-4 months and haven't had any luck.  I primarily bow hunt only and know we're surrounded by tons of land in Forsyth, Dawson & Hall counties that holds huge trophy bucks.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm also in Dawson and have been looking for an affordable tract of land to lease and have for my family to hunt, with no luck.


----------



## castaway (Nov 3, 2012)

I have not had any luck thus far.


----------



## mightykasey14 (Nov 4, 2012)

If you want to hunt dawson/lumpkin deer are few and far between


----------



## kickers (Nov 5, 2012)

How about 49ac. in the Demorest area??
Next to a concrete plant...
Big woods and a creek.
If interested call me at 770-891-8633 Gary


----------

